# Alexandre Lacazette



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Maggio 2013)

magari riuscissimo a prendere lui come esterno destro offensivo


*ALEXANDRE LACAZETTE | Goals, Skills, Assists | Lyon | 2012/2013 (HD) *


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2013)

Mi piace parecchio, magari.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Aprile 2015)

rilancio il topic...Giocatore sempre in forza al Lyon, classe 91, d'origine francese. Attualmente capocannoniere della ligue 1, con 24 gol, di cui 7 su rigore. Ora gioca più come punta, giocatore completo. Unico difetto, il piede sinistro. Scadenza del contratto, 2018. valutato intorno ai 20 milioni..


----------



## 666psycho (8 Aprile 2015)




----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Aprile 2015)

Non lo conosco,
ma a Fifa 15, nella squadra di mio figlio, è fortissimo e costa poco


----------



## Jino (8 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco,
> ma a Fifa 15, nella squadra di mio figlio, è fortissimo e costa poco



Nella vita reale, che è un'altra cosa, ha un cartellino che vale già minimo 30 milioni. Sta facendo una stagione straordinaria, è definitivamente esploso.


----------



## ralf (8 Aprile 2015)

Da prendere al volo,anche Fekir è un altro bel giocatore


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Da prendere al volo,anche Fekir è un altro bel giocatore



Orami sono fuori portata per le squadre normali. penso che Fekir rimarrà un altro anno comunque.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Maggio 2015)

da prendere assolutamente! Ma galliani manco lo conoscerà..


----------



## Torros (30 Maggio 2015)

giocatore simile ad Aguero e per me non ha nulla da invidiare a Neymar, solo il contesto e sopratutto Messi


----------



## Jino (30 Maggio 2015)

Quest'anno avvicinato alla porta ha trovato la sua dimensione, è cresciuto sotto ogni aspetto diventando a mio avviso pronto per il salto in un campionato più importate. Costa sicuramente minimo 30 mln, ma per me è un investimento sicuro per chi avrà il coraggio di farlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2015)

Stagione pazzesca quest'anno, da seconda punta si è consacrato e la Francia, adesso, ha soltanto l'imbarazzo della scelta tra lui e Griezmann. Il vero Milan l'avrebbe già comprato, se non compri questa gente qua... è ovvio che i Suarez, i Lewandoski e i Costa non se li può permettere nessuno, perché non li vendono.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2015)

I migliori 11 dell'ultimo campionato francese:


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Maggio 2015)

Assurdo! Ricordo che giocammo un'amichevole contro il Lione 5 anni fa (a 19 anni) e sembrava un africano tutta corsa e 0 tecnica, uno scarparo... E invece..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stagione pazzesca quest'anno, da seconda punta si è consacrato e la Francia, adesso, ha soltanto l'imbarazzo della scelta tra lui e Griezmann. Il vero Milan l'avrebbe già comprato, se non compri questa gente qua... è ovvio che i Suarez, i Lewandoski e i Costa non se li può permettere nessuno, perché non li vendono.


Quoto. Sarebbe l'attaccante giusto da prendere, visto che i grandi nomi costano troppo. Per me è il minimo da acquistare se Berlusconi vuole mantenere le promesse.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Maggio 2017)

Up. 
E' pronto per il grande salto. Questo è un attaccante fortissimo! E' finalmente maturato e ha una classe incredibile.


----------

